# Need your help with buying a digital camera



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Need your help with buying a digital camera 
I am wanting to buy my wife a small high megapixel camera. Must be very easy to use. Have video capability in HD and take great pictures. Give me some references and 2cool consumer reports. Trying to keep it under $300 
*


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to help you, Rusty but I am not familiar with the latest point and shoot compact digital cameras. Digital SLR's cost a lot more.

Maybe someone else can chime in with a suggestion.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can't help either. I doubt there is such a critter.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Rusty Might check here http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15 And ask for a preference.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I went with the panasonic dmc zs7r lumix 12.1 with 16gb SD card. Got the kit on line @ buydig.com for 363.00 free shipping.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Rusty,

I would examine the Canon Powershot SX20-IS or a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ35. You can Google either of them and find plenty of reviews.

I'm delighted with my Canon SX20.


----------



## saltwatersole (Jun 7, 2010)

The Nikon Cool Pix is a good choice. Easy to use (ask my wife) and the quality of the pics is great.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

*Fujifilm XP10*

I did a lot of searching and and read all of the reviews. I went with the FUJIFILM XP10.
The Fujifilm XP10 is 12mp, takes movies, waterproof to 10', shock proof to 13' and takes pretty good pics. My only complaint is that it is hard to see the LED display in the bright sunlight.

I bought on line at B&H photography, all in w/ an 8gb card for $202.


----------

